# Aisin Transmission Fluid available at Rockauto



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got a news feed that Rockauto is carrying Aisin transmission fluids. This maybe of interest to diesel owners. It appears that the prices are very competitive at least for the Nissan NS-2 CVT that I was shopping for. 

To find a list of all the tranny fluids do a part number search ATF*
With the manufacturer Aisin.

If someone knows the Aisin Specs for the OE fluid I maybe can find a direct link. Didn't Aisin develop the GEN1 CTD transmission. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aisin builds the 1st-gen CTD's transmission, yes.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Amsoil ATF can't be beat at its wholesale pricepoint


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

New 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Engine

Looks like the CTD takes AW1. Which doesn't seem to be listed. 

The nissan NS-2 is $7.00 per quart. The compatible Amsoil is $13.95 MSRP per quart, and I think the best price for this wholesale and large container was $10.00 per quart. 

Sure all depends on your car and the product needed, but saving $3.00 per quart over a 10 quart change makes it worthwhile. 

Honda CVT is another one that's hard to find, and they have that. Just another source for oddball expensive fluids that are hard to find at a reasonable price. I guess the definition of "reasonable, for reasonable quality" is in the eye of the beholder. But $10-$20 (Dealer Nissan NS-2) per quart to me is outrageous. I'd rather do it more frequently..


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> New 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Engine
> 
> Looks like the CTD takes AW1. Which doesn't seem to be listed.
> 
> ...


AMSOIL also has a CVT fluid. Retails for $12.80 a qt


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Never heard of anyone paying retail for amsoil. That's nuts. $9.70/quart for individual bottles for aw1 compatible full synthetic fluid as a preferred customer. GM Dino aw1 is 22/quart. Easy choice for cost and performance.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is what they're listing in the catalog under the Transmission Fluid line when looking at the CTD. Not sure if it's the right stuff for us, though, or if it's an error in the catalog, since the product info is pretty slim to go off of. 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=7668732&cc=3300427&jsn=301


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

AMSOIL's prices go up April 1st.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> AMSOIL's prices go up April 1st.


I should probably place an order now. I think they have $5 shipping now too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> AMSOIL's prices go up April 1st.


Significantly?

I probably should order the oil I intend to use for the next oil change on the Cruze - and maybe the trans fluid too, as we're over 50k...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Significantly?
> 
> I probably should order the oil I intend to use for the next oil change on the Cruze - and maybe the trans fluid too, as we're over 50k...


3-6% across the board due to increases in raw materials cost. This is actually an industry-wide cost increase as many products that use particular lubricants and polymers are seeing price increases as well. 

As for CVT fluid, AMSOIL's is more expensive, but it's also better. It provides better protection, much better "shift" quality in transmissions like the Nissan Maxima CVT, and overall better fluid life than the conventional stuff you pay barely any less for. Sure, $3 per quart at 10 quarts adds up, but it's a very small price to pay to get the better protection that AMSOIL's CVT fluid offers.

AMSOIL makes the best AW-1 spec fluids on the market with the OE and Signature Series Fuel-Efficient ATF products. 

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...-transmission-fluid/?code=OTLQT-EA&zo=5224266

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...-transmission-fluid/?code=ATLQT-EA&zo=5224266

Both of those products meet AW-1 specs and give you two price points to work. When even our better fluid costs less than the OEM stuff, is there really much of a point at looking at anything else? If you're on a really tight budget, buy the OE ATF (first link above) and you'll still have a better quality fluid than the OEM fluid.


----------

